# Post a pic of your #1 hit list deer this season



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Have gotten pics of this guy for 3 yrs here in mobile county.. Not sure of his age but he's #1 on my hit list!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be hunting 3 or 4 friends properties this year since I do not have the funds for a camp of my own, so I do not have a lot of buck pictures of what's out there, but this is one in Mobile County that we will be chasing hard.

This buck was actually caught on a poacher's camera that we found. We haven't caught this buck on our cameras, but the picture was take one day before we found the camera, so we are pretty sure he is on my friend's land.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I will be hunting 3 or 4 friends properties this year since I do not have the funds for a camp of my own, so I do not have a lot of buck pictures of what's out there, but this is one in Mobile County that we will be chasing hard.


 nice!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

C'mon guys let's see those deer!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Shooting my bow everyday......


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Studs!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

PanhandleBob said:


> Shooting my bow everyday......


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
WOW............ sh*t fire and save the matches !
nice


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you want a sliver or a T3 chunk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall are killing me.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

This is one on my list.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Y'alls deer are putting mine to shame!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I ain't got no pichers but since I haven't hunted in a few years my #1 deer is the one with no white spots and the first to come into bow range.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I ain't got no pichers but since I haven't hunted in a few years my #1 deer is the one with no white spots and the first to come into bow range.


Thats sounds good to me. Where are you gonna be hunting jason?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Escambia WMA on the kayak.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

how do u insert a picture on a thread?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Escambia WMA on the kayak.


Hmm that should be Interesting. Not a bad idea


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Jason, just let me know if you want a someone to go with. I am down for yak hunting the river this year. O*D*W


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Jason, just let me know if you want a someone to go with. I am down for yak hunting the river this year. O*D*W


Still scouting different areas. But right now am out of commission due to my drive locking up and going thru warranty.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Still scouting different areas. But right now am out of commission due to my drive locking up and going thru warranty.


How is it trying to go upriver?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Slow. And I was having a hard time with it. But I think my drive had alot to do with it also.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Had him 20 yds from me last year but couldn't get a shot.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

thats a stud 8


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This guy showed up in a spot where I just put up a ladder stand and a camera last week. For a club that has never had antler restrictions, I would say, he's a darn tootin bigun. Looking like he's going to be a decent wide 8 point after he's done growing.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> This guy showed up in a spot where I just put up a ladder stand and a camera last week. For a club that has never had antler restrictions, I would say, he's a darn tootin bigun. Looking like he's going to be a decent wide 8 point after he's done growing.


 nice


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> This guy showed up in a spot where I just put up a ladder stand and a camera last week. For a club that has never had antler restrictions, I would say, he's a darn tootin bigun. Looking like he's going to be a decent wide 8 point after he's done growing.


Nice one, good luck


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

This is a deer I've watched for three years now he is my biggest public land deer on camera only seen him once in daylight hours with no shot of course. Location....Blackwater!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> This is a deer I've watched for three years now he is my biggest public land deer on camera only seen him once in daylight hours with no shot of course. Location....Blackwater!


Smart feller. Hope you get the shot this year nice bw buck


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> This guy showed up in a spot where I just put up a ladder stand and a camera last week. For a club that has never had antler restrictions, I would say, he's a darn tootin bigun. Looking like he's going to be a decent wide 8 point after he's done growing.


 another buck being sneeky in the brush


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

These are from last year, had him late in the year at 40 yards, clear shot, safety off for over 3 minutes. Couldn't do it. Hoping he comes back this year.....so far haven't seen him


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well he is no Monster, but will not have a free pass! Especially for the kids


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang Jaster he is thick!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Dang Jaster he is thick!


Thats what I said.... he appears to still be in velvet??


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaster said:


> Well he is no Monster, but will not have a free pass! Especially for the kids


Definitely still in velvet but it won't be long before he sheds it. He shouldn't lose to much mass now they should be pretty hard now


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

15 day old pic, he should be out of velvet now.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Got 2000 pics of this one and 2 more just like him on a secluded part of my lease.Most pics are during regular business hrs.This one was 2 days ago.15th cant get here fast enough.Plots really takin off now.there eating it to the dirt and the acorns are about to drop that overhangs.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

He'd look good on the wall!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> Got 2000 pics of this one and 2 more just like him on a secluded part of my lease.Most pics are during regular business hrs.This one was 2 days ago.15th cant get here fast enough.Plots really takin off now.there eating it to the dirt and the acorns are about to drop that overhangs.


 thats a stud fa sho!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, I am getting realy excited for the opening day here in FL. And all this pictures are not helping make the days go by quicker. I get my camera cards every week and it's killing me to see the bucks out in daylight knowing that the minute the sense pressure, they'll go nocturnal.

My plot is in the ground and the countdown has begun.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't wait to bag this one.....

....in two or three years.

All I've seen is a few does and lots of hogs.:thumbsup:


----------

